# First Day.... Success!



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

I got a working harness for my LaMancha wether, Jack, recently. I hadn't had a chance to try it out though since we don't have a wagon or cart yet. Well... yesterday he decided to be extremely obnoxious... which he does when he gets bored. So we found an old sled we had out back and hooked him up to it. He didn't mind pulling the sled around so we decided to add a bit of weight. I have been wanting to build a rock wall around the small flower bed that will be the centerpiece to our circle driveway...sooo... figured that was something we could use Jack for. I walked him out back and put a few rocks on the sled and Jack pulled like a champ. We didn't do too many loads and I kept them light so as not to overwork him...especially since he had never been in harness before. 

All in all I would say it was a major success... I couldn't believe how quickly my best packgoat ... although brattiest goat... took to the harness. He was still wanting to work when I decided to call it break time. LOL 

Goats never cease to amaze me with their versatility, adaptability and intelligence. I wish I would have had them around years earlier.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

oh! that is great! i am getting a pack goat or two myself. i am hoping to get a goat-sized plow too.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Vary cool. Looking forwards to mine to grow up.


----------

